# Free blk lava rock



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I am in New Mexico and I am sitting on a huge black lava rock deposit. If you email me at [email protected] by 6am tomorrow I will bring you some back. Please let me know if you want small, medium or large. 
I don't have a scale and please don't be greedy. I do have enough room to bring back quite a bit. IMPORTANT EMAIL ME BECAUSE MY PM are not timely. You can try pm's but I don't always get them promptly. I will get you as many as I can. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I suggest to bring back what you can first, then start the selling of it. Just sell it below wiz-q-stones price.


----------

